
Constructors Considered Harmful - galaxyLogic
https://medium.com/@panuviljamaa/constructors-considered-harmful-c3af0d72c2b1
======
galaxyLogic
Static methods (in JavaScrip/ES6) can do the same thing as user-defined
constructors more flexibly since they do not need to call the super-
constructor.

Having to call the super-constructor is a form of data-dependency between the
super-class and sub-class, which can be avoided by defining static methods
instead of custom constructors.

